# Rock of Love 2



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is the preview for Rock of Love 2

Link to video

Looks like Heather, Rodeo and Lacey will be making guest apperances. Oy vey!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 1, 2008)

Bunch of dumb bit**es fighting over some ugly ass man.....lmao


----------



## Marisol (Jan 1, 2008)

I forgot to add that it will air on January 13th.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah he aint nothing special

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bunch of dumb bit**es fighting over some ugly ass man.....lmao


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 2, 2008)

*gasp* omg hes not ugly. Hes 44 and Id go on that show to kick those girls asses! Oi I love him, he makes me drool!


----------



## Ricci (Jan 2, 2008)

Hes just not my type kinda ugly lol

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *gasp* omg hes not ugly. Hes 44 and Id go on that show to kick those girls asses! Oi I love him, he makes me drool! he was huge star when I was a older teen In Poison lol






Too bad hes going bald


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL To each their own.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! More Rodeo and more puking!


----------



## Maysie (Jan 3, 2008)

I liked the first one, but man these people never find love...I'm burnt out on these reality shows.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never seen this show. Does it even air in Canada?!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I forgot to add that it will air on January 13th. Don't threaten _ME_ with a good time!!!
LOL!


----------



## bCreative (Jan 4, 2008)

I am so done with these reality shows! I can already see previews for Rock of Love 3!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't threaten _ME_ with a good time!!!
LOL!





That is the best line from that show.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2008)

Whoah, he's got a hella lot of foundation on, or a horrible fake tan, I cant tell, lol. Oh boo hoo, Brett didnt pick me.



Some of those girls are kind of scary


----------



## KellyB (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't believe I just watched that whole thing. What a bunch of stoopid, stupid women. Maybe their children can watch reruns one day.


----------



## fawp (Jan 4, 2008)

OMG, how many more of these shows are they going to make? What happened to traditional scripted shows with plot lines and pretty people? Ugh!


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww... Brett looks okay for his age, he doesn't bother me. Now he's got a whole new pack of skanks to weed through again. Better luck to him this time around.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 4, 2008)

I know I love Poison!


----------



## bCreative (Jan 14, 2008)

New season started tonight...anyone tune in?


----------



## Aprill (Jan 14, 2008)

I refuse to watch this trash and that includes Flavor or Love 3. I am officially tired of seeing women look and act like tramps to get the ahem "love" of a washed up dried up, ugly musician.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2008)

I am recording it so i will give you my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Ricci (Jan 14, 2008)

Let me know if he takes off his bandana

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am recording it so i will give you my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I refuse to watch this trash and that includes Flavor or Love 3. I am officially tired of seeing women look and act like tramps to get the ahem "love" of a washed up dried up, ugly musician. lmao.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 14, 2008)

Man, majority of the girls are hella gross and Bret is hella grosser than gross.

He has a face that's like, aching to puke.

And one of them trolls looks like Dobby from Harry Potter.

I dunno her name but she looks A LOT like him.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 21, 2008)

I just watched the second episode and the women this year are skankier and uglier than before. There really isn't one of them that I am rooting for. However, they are entertaining to watch.


----------



## Maysie (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just watched the second episode and the women this year are skankier and uglier than before. There really isn't one of them that I am rooting for. However, they are entertaining to watch. I totally agree- most of the girls on this season look cheap! I need to stop watching these reality shows!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 29, 2008)

Frenchie is gone. Too bad...she was an entertaining man.hahahaha

Destiny and Daisy made me laugh with their use of the VIP pass. I think Kristie Jo is going to poison them. She is crazy.


----------



## farris2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Frenchie was kind of fun,but damn she got on my nerves! lol I'm not sure who I like yet.


----------



## bCreative (Jan 31, 2008)

UGH! These girls make the first bunch look like super sexy models.

Daisy I think is the prettiest one and I think she should win. And thank you Frenchie is gone! That one gave me nightmares!


----------



## lilyswan (Feb 3, 2008)

This show is a guilty pleasure of mine and Bret seems like a nice guy.


----------



## lovespell (Feb 5, 2008)

Frenchie was HELLA trashy ;P

I geuss they didn't show a new one yesterday?


----------



## Marisol (Feb 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lovespell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Frenchie was HELLA trashy ;P
I geuss they didn't show a new one yesterday?

I don't think they did. Celebrity Rehab wasn't new either.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 9, 2008)

Beauty and the Geek from 2006 and realized that Megan, the winner, is the same Megan on Rock of Love 2. Do you think Bret knows this?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Beauty and the Geek from 2006 and realized that Megan, the winner, is the same Megan on Rock of Love 2. Do you think Bret knows this? 
wow! I thought she looked very familiar!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And one of them trolls looks like Dobby from Harry Potter. I dunno her name but she looks A LOT like him.

http://crosslandteam.com/dobby.jpg

hehehe, did you mean Frenchie?


----------

